# Отекание лица и синие круги - можно в спектаклях играть без грима сову



## OlegAndreevich (16 Июн 2018)

Постоянно отекшее лицо. Постоянно сжатые мышцы шеи под черепом, вкруг. Постоянное покраснение носа, и под глазами. Свист в ушах, плавает мусор в глазах. Все это началось 3 года назад. Но больше всего беспокоит именно нос, давит изнутри, нос отекший, красный, когда совсем "прижимает", то ощущение что на носу и вовсе можно жарить яичницу. Нос дышит отлично, но иногда что то щелкает внутри. Головных болей нет, только чувство свинцовой тяжести, но повторюсь - главная проблема - переносица и нос, от этого сильно ухудшился внешний вид, как будто запойный алкоголик, особенно по утрам - как будто вообще другой человек. Синие круги под глазами, которые резко переходят в покраснение на щеках и носу. При этом иногда под вечер нос становится "нормально прохладным", хотя при этом такой же красный, и так же давит. В жару состояние значительно ухудшается, а на холоде совсем комично - бледное лицо, и четко очерченный красный нос, хотя на холоде состояние гораздо лучше. Делал МРТ - ничего критичного не нашли. Был у 2 неврологов и 2 лоров. Все говорят практически одно и то же - "Есть отек нижних носовых раковин и решетчатой пазухи, но причин могло быть очень много, что именно - сказать к сожалению не могу." Лор отправил к неврологу, невролог - к лору. Питаюсь правильно, не пью, 3 раза в неделю спортзал - турничок, брусья, и т.д., без фанатизма. Рост 183, вес 73. От природы я худощавый и бледный, поэтому когда появилась вся эта краснота лица - это сразу стало заметно.
Что это может быть, и к кому идти?


----------



## BlackND (2 Июл 2018)

Больше похоже на проблему с сосудами..


----------



## OlegAndreevich (2 Июл 2018)

Так вот в этом и вопрос, какова причина. Что самое интересное, написал на трех мед форумах - такая же тишина, никто ничего не отвечает, то ли такая проблема редкая, то ли что..


----------



## La murr (2 Июл 2018)

@OlegAndreevich, пригласите в тему докторов.
@Доктор Ступин, например.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

Если на трёх форумах про позвоночник, вы написали про отеки лица, то не удивительно что не написали.
Позвоночник то сюда никак не притянуть.

Может помочь разобраться. Давайте вместе.
Вариант 1
Набираем в любой поисковой системе - заболевания с отеком лица.
Составляете список и сюда ставьте.
У врача этот список в голове, для Вас надо составить.

Вариант 2
Делаем минимальное обследование всех органов и систем на выявление возможных  изменений. Некий скрининг, и так же разбираемся.
Анализ крови с соэ, мочи, Срб, асло, мочевая кислота, АСТ, алт, УЗИ печени, почек, поджелудки.
Все внимание на почки.
И на кожу лица обследование.
Тут все процессы - заключение дерматолога нам  покажите, что нет волчанки.

Вариант 3
Спрашиваем у жены или у мамы есть ли описываемые Вами изменения, сравниваем с фото 5 летней давности. Может, все кажется?
Тогда к другому специалисту.

Начните с дерматолога и почек.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (6 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Начните с дерматолога и почек.



Ок. Но я правильно понимаю, что есть еще психосоматический вариант, например стрессовый зажим мышц шеи мог же к отеку лица и "горячей голове" привести?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

Если такой вариант подтвердится, то Вы будете первым случаем.
Чаще другое - кажется, что отек.
Давайте вообще фото 5 лет назад и утром, посмотрим.
Только не утром 8.06, после того, как наши выиграют!


----------



## BlackND (6 Июл 2018)

ну ХЗ а если у него Круги под глазами от плохого оттого из головы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> ну ХЗ а если у него Круги под глазами от плохого оттого из головы.


Это народное мнение того, что не бывает.
Тогда бы женщины не операции делали на веках, а на шее, или жили бы у мануального терапевта. Утречком сразу к доктору.
Ждём фото.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (6 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если такой вариант подтвердится, то Вы будете первым случаем.
> Чаще другое - кажется, что отек.
> Давайте вообще фото 5 лет назад и утром, посмотрим.
> Только не утром 8.06, после того, как наши выиграют!



Ок, посмотрю фото. Вы сказали про почки. Я не знаю важно или нет, 3 года назад я ударился в т.к. правильное питание, начал пить литра 2-3 воды в день, питался одними кашами и овощами и иногда курами, совсем не солил еду. И начались все проблемы с шеей примерно в тот период. Может большим количеством воды и очень малым кол-вом соли я как то повредил почки? (сейчас я питаюсь нормально, признаю что это был идиотизм)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

Надо стать анализы, сделать УЗИ и вмо проверить.
Нам фото покажите?


----------



## 32Ольга (6 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если такой вариант подтвердится, то Вы будете первым случаем.
> Чаще другое - кажется, что отек.
> Давайте вообще фото 5 лет назад и утром, посмотрим.
> Только не утром 8.06, после того, как наши выиграют!


Федор Петрович, откуда такая уверенность, что НАШИ выиграют?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

Пусть только попробуют!
Да и наши в Хорватии спасти самую крупную компанию! Зря что ли столько денег потратили!


----------



## OlegAndreevich (11 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо стать анализы, сделать УЗИ и вмо проверить.
> Нам фото покажите?


Вот фото за 3 года до этого, и сейчас. Четко видна очерченная краснота и отечность. У меня сам по себе "костлявый" нос, а сейчас все как будто заплывшее, но поскольку все это происходило постепенно, сразу не замечал.
(p.s. при этом как ни странно на старой фотографии я был полнее килограмм на 7 чем сейчас).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2018)

Точно не позвоночник.
К дерматологу, к кардиологу и на фотошоп для паспорта.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (11 Июл 2018)

А кардиолог может быть как то связан с этой проблемой?
p.s. фотошоп для паспорта?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2018)

Синева - может быть при пороках сердца.
Краснота - при волчанке (системной и не системной), эритродермия, и эритроцитемия.
Фотошоп - намёк на то, что как-то мне не верится!


----------



## OlegAndreevich (11 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Фотошоп - намёк на то, что как- то мне не верится!


Ну не удивлюсь что есть люди, которые приписывают себе диагнозы и пишут об этом на форуме, видимо чтобы их пожалели (?). Хотя убеждать что это не фотошоп мне ведь нет смысла, я все равно натурально пойду к дерматологу. Просто я уже был у 2 лоров и 2 неврологов, которые отправляли меня друг к другу, а все это стоит денег, вот я и написал на форуме - спросить о том что же делать дальше. Самое интересное - это трехцветность кожи, синева под глазами, затем белая полоска кожи, затем четко очерченная краснота носа. Сколько смотрел в интернете, такого не видел. Фотографии волчанки отличаются - там у людей краснота не заходит наверх - на переносицу и низ лба, как у меня. Про сердце - есть легкий пролапс 1ст, но ничего не беспокоит, я вообще слышал, что с моей конституцией (высокий рост, худоба, и узкие кости) - это чуть ли не норма.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2018)

Ждём дерматолога.
Кардиолога.
Анализ крови общий.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (12 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ждём дерматолога.
> Кардиолога.
> Анализ крови общий.


После дерматолога и кардиолога сразу отпишусь. Вот нашел анализ крови в конце года, на всякий случай. Почему собственно я сразу не шел к дерматологу - потому что давит сама кость изнутри, это меня и смущает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июл 2018)

Идём к дерматологу.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (30 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Идём к дерматологу.



 

перед дерматологом и лором решил сдать ОАЭ и ТТГ, только что получил результаты, эозинофилы очень повышены, что то мне не нравится. Надеюсь не красная волчанка...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2018)

Подождем консультации


----------



## OlegAndreevich (2 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, был у ЛОРа. Только немного гипертрофированы нижние нос. раковины. То есть можно сказать, со стороны лор органов - ничего. Направила к ревматологу, предварительно сдать анализ на ANCA клетки, заподозрила вдруг это системное заболевание типа волчанки. Я спросил насчет дерматолога, но она посоветовала дальше идти к ревматологу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2018)

Правильно, и ревматологи так же этим занимаются.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (2 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно, и ревматологи так же этим занимаются.


ну надеюсь это не она. Сейчас смотрю анализы, какие можно сделать в клинике, там на волчанку аж 3 разных: 
ANA 
ANCA 
LE- клетки (диагностика системной красной волчанки).

Ну, сделаю ANCA, раз сказали именно это


----------



## OlegAndreevich (9 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно, и ревматологи так же этим занимаются.


Пока делается ANA анализ, поделюсь интересной вещью. Я уже давно не пью кофе и чай, а тут вдруг решил сделать "выходной", и выпил чашку зернового кофе. Каково же было мое удивление, когда стало легче - и в плане затекания шеи/головы, и в плане красноты/давления носа. Через пару часов выпил еще - состояние по прежнему было лучше чем обычно. Сегодня снова выпил 2 чашки, и опять состояние улучшилось. Что это? Кофе как то снизил внутричерепное? или дело в чем то другом? Самое удивительное, что с носа значительно спало давление и краснота. Хотя, по логике, при той же розацеа, или других подобных вещах, кофе явно должен быть во вред, и вообще, он же должен повышать вчд.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2018)

Самое лучшее лечение.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (9 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Самое лучшее лечение.


Понимаю вашу иронию, но про кофе - это я так, наблюдения, я же тут не один такой. А лечения пока никакого и нет, анализы пока не готовы, пока не понятно отчего собственно лечиться, к ревматологу логично же идти с анализами на руках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2018)

Это не ирония.
Это радость, что есть что-то помогающее кроме тяжелых таблеток.
Когда анализы.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (9 Авг 2018)

Спасибо. Вообще, хочется по максимуму обойтись без химии, я не сторонник чуть что хвататься за таблетки. Понедельник будет ANA, посмотрим что покажет. Потом ревматолог или дерматолог.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2018)

Посмотрим.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (10 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрим.



Сегодня забрал результат, почему то сделали раньше. "Антиядерные антитела - не выявлено".
Я так понимаю, это очень хорошо, и, судя по всему, дальше логичнее идти к дерматологу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2018)

Пока да. Посмотрим, что скажет.


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2018)

OlegAndreevich написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, это очень хорошо, и, судя по всему, дальше логичнее идти к дерматологу?


Раз уж Вы обратились на форум по позвоночнику , то, мне кажется, все же логично было бы сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы. .


----------

